# Cocodamol ..i feel high :)



## gbb (29 May 2020)

Just a passing comment really, my OA has flared up again, end of most weeks, very busy at work, lots of walking and time on my feet kill me...took a 500/30 mg Cocodamol tonight to ease the pain....I feel high, genuinely.
Anyone else notice this ?


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2020)

I've been prescribed Cocodemol 500/15 for back pain on a few occasions, and very good it is too for pain relief. However, codeine is an opiate so it will have a mood altering effect. I don't mind that but, if taken for any length of time, it is addictive and will give you constipation.

Edit: Sorry, I was given 30/500mg like you.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 May 2020)

I was on 500/30s a couple of years ago when sciatica left me bedridden. It wasn't even that effective, it definitely blunted the peak of the pain, but didn't allow me to regain mobility. The warm glowing feeling was just lovely.

As @slowmotion said, codeine is very addictive, and that's why most developed countries have some form of opioid crisis.
Use with caution.


----------



## Svendo (30 May 2020)

Codeine is interesting as it's technically a para-drug and requires a stage of metabolization to have it's effect. It's metabolised to morphine , and I think up to 20% of people lack the enzyme to do this effectively so for them it is basically inert. Other people metabolise it very effectively. If it's making you excessively high perhaps try reducing the dose to see if the pain killing is still effective without the euphoric effects. I should say discuss with your GP, you may only need a lower strength co-codamol, such as the 15/500. I am not a doctor, just did a lot of meds as a support worker.


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2020)

Svendo said:


> Codeine is interesting as it's technically a para-drug and requires a stage of metabolization to have it's effect. It's metabolised to morphine , and I think up to 20% of people lack the enzyme to do this effectively so for them it is basically inert. Other people metabolise it very effectively. If it's making you excessively high perhaps try reducing the dose to see if the pain killing is still effective without the euphoric effects. I should say discuss with your GP, you may only need a lower strength co-codamol, such as the 15/500. I am not a doctor, just did a lot of meds as a support worker.


On the rare occasions when I've been prescribed vaguely serious painkillers for "Premier League" pain, I've always been extremely grateful to be "out of it" as a side effect.


----------



## si_c (30 May 2020)

When I shattered my shoulder I was given co-codamol but in 60mg tablets, 1 every 4 hours, I was a bit wibbly for a week.


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2020)

Every now and then my leg/hip gets very painful so I have a couple of pills at night but not Cocodamol, I've got some straight Dihydrocodeine..........................................They hit the spot.

Oh and a nugget of advice in order to avoid getting bunged up. When you feel the 'urge' to go do not wait a bit cos you're busy or watching telly etc. toddle off to the loo ASAP.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2020)

If I remember correctly, I was advised by the doc to only take it for 3 days because of it's potentially addictive nature. 
I was, fortunately / unfortunately off work at the time as driving an hgv would have been highly inadvisable, and against company rules and, probably, the law.


----------



## Smudge (30 May 2020)

I've been on it (30/500 strength) for a couple of years due to back and nerve pain, plus osteoarthritis. Its never made me high, not even by a tiny amount. It isn't even that good as a pain killer for me, probably only about 20%, but its better than nothing. The same with Tramadol. Both drugs cause me constipation though.
A far better pain killing drug is cannabis.... that definitely does make me high.


----------



## furball (30 May 2020)

When the constipation hits it will bring you back down.


----------



## gbb (30 May 2020)

As a hater of cannabis, nothing against sensible users but the criminal production and distribution by feckless useless gits, I'd even lightly considered using it...and I don't even smoke but having heard its ability to take the edge off seemed attractive.
Constipation with cocodamol, yes definately. I limit my use, only take one when the pain gets really bad, as painful as it is (OA) I guess I'm lucky in that paracetamol or ibrufen usually keep it bearable. I can still cycle short distances, work, walk but at the end of the day I'm done and sore, but hearing some peoples levels of distress with OA, so its just plod on and minimise what I take and be thankfull.


----------



## Venod (30 May 2020)

I was prescribed some Co-codamol for sciatica, it didn't make me high, but the constipation was terrible, I have been on Codeine and paracetamol when I broke my shoulder again causing constipation but it didn't seem as bad as the Co-codamol, I am a regular two or three times a day at the toilet, so any constipation is a pain in the bum.


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2020)

furball said:


> When the constipation hits it will bring you back down.


When the laxatives hit, you'll come back down even faster.


----------



## vickster (30 May 2020)

Doesn’t make me high, but sleepy, so I use when evening or nighttime pain is bad enough to prevent or disturb sleep. I rarely need it more than once or twice a fortnight currently. I certainly can’t use it if working or driving due to the drowsiness

Constipation can be managed with Dulcoease 

The dry mouth and sore throat in morning is grim though, less so than the ‘z’ sleeping pills though


----------



## wafter (30 May 2020)

Svendo said:


> Codeine is interesting as it's technically a para-drug and requires a stage of metabolization to have it's effect. It's metabolised to morphine , and I think up to 20% of people lack the enzyme to do this effectively so for them it is basically inert. Other people metabolise it very effectively. If it's making you excessively high perhaps try reducing the dose to see if the pain killing is still effective without the euphoric effects. I should say discuss with your GP, you may only need a lower strength co-codamol, such as the 15/500. I am not a doctor, just did a lot of meds as a support worker.


That's interesting - I find it has no psychoactive effect but it hits my mrs quite hard and she avoids it as a result. I know of two older folks who are essentially addicted to it; thankfully we're still a lot more sensible with our opioid prescription over here than in the states though...

As a typically anxious person my favourite prescription drug has to be the diazapam I was given briefly for neck pain - absolutely wonderful for taking the edge off horrible mornings in the job I had at the time which I hated / was crap at.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 May 2020)

I floated down a mountain on codydranol.


----------



## midlife (30 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Every now and then my leg/hip gets very painful so I have a couple of pills at night but not Cocodamol, I've got some straight Dihydrocodeine..........................................They hit the spot.
> 
> Oh and a nugget of advice in order to avoid getting bunged up. When you feel the 'urge' to go do not wait a bit cos you're busy or watching telly etc. toddle off to the loo ASAP.



Back in the 80's as a budding surgeon we used dihydrcodeine tartrate (DF 118) pretty much like ibuprofen nowadays!


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2020)

midlife said:


> Back in the 80's as a budding surgeon we used dihydrcodeine tartrate (DF 118) pretty much like ibuprofen nowadays!


Yep. it was the standard painkiller when I first broke a collarbone back then, one of those and a couple of beers propped up in my chair with the stereo on was a nice way to spend a month.


----------



## furball (30 May 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I floated down a mountain on codydranol.


Codydramol did funny things to me. The worst was when I was lying on my back on the floor. I had a sensation of moving like a caterpillar, it got faster and faster until it suddenly stopped, l though I was jammed between the sofa and a chair, but when all became clear again it hadn't moved. I suppose it did distract me from my back pain for a little while.


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2020)

furball said:


> Codydramol did funny things to me. The worst was when I was lying on my back on the floor. I had a sensation of moving like a caterpillar, it got faster and faster until it suddenly stopped, l though I was jammed between the sofa and a chair, but when all became clear again it hadn't moved. I suppose it did distract me from my back pain for a little while.


Sounds like what is technically known as a 'rush', not that I'd know anything about getting one ya know.


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I floated down a mountain on codydranol.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## All uphill (30 May 2020)

wafter said:


> That's interesting - I find it has no psychoactive effect but it hits my mrs quite hard and she avoids it as a result. I know of two older folks who are essentially addicted to it; thankfully we're still a lot more sensible with our opioid prescription over here than in the states though...
> 
> As a typically anxious person my favourite prescription drug has to be the diazapam I was given briefly for neck pain - absolutely wonderful for taking the edge off horrible mornings in the job I had at the time which I hated / was crap at.


I had that with diazepam and tamazapan, as an anxious person too.

I still wonder if that is how non-anxious people feel day to day. Lucky beggars if so. 😛


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2020)

This thread is starting to read like Drugstore Cowboys.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puXEHhZgXaY[/media]


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2020)

I used to pop codeine regular after I bike my spine. Fortunately I rarely need it now, so standard over the counter dose is enough these days.


----------



## Globalti (31 May 2020)

I took co-codamol when I broke my collar bone but it constipated me and gave me a devastating downer so I stopped it and just relied on paracetamol, which works well if you take it properly.


----------

